# Windows 10 ver 1803



## TestForEcho78 (Oct 20, 2009)

Since I updated to version 1803 the Microsoft Store no longer works. Any app I try to install fails with a 0x80070006 error. I have run Microsoft's Store Repair tool and Tweaking.com's Store Complete Reset repair. Neither has changed a thing. This did not happen before 1803 installed. Anyone else experiencing this problem and is there a fix that actually works? I can't find this addressed anywhere by Microsoft yet. :banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can always revert back to the previous version until the bugs are worked out. https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...s/f039be5c-c611-40a9-95c2-dac028ca75a4?auth=1


----------



## TestForEcho78 (Oct 20, 2009)

TestForEcho78 said:


> Since I updated to version 1803 the Microsoft Store no longer works. Any app I try to install fails with a 0x80070006 error. I have run Microsoft's Store Repair tool and Tweaking.com's Store Complete Reset repair. Neither has changed a thing. This did not happen before 1803 installed. Anyone else experiencing this problem and is there a fix that actually works? I can't find this addressed anywhere by Microsoft yet. :banghead:





spunk.funk said:


> You can always revert back to the previous version until the bugs are worked out. https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...s/f039be5c-c611-40a9-95c2-dac028ca75a4?auth=1


Yes, I know but it's not a big enough of a problem to revert. There was only one app I wanted and I've found a portable alternative to it so I'm going to stick with 1803 unless other stuff rears its ugly head.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I don't think it's a bug, more likely a local problem on your computer. What Anti Virus program do you run, please tell us?

The error message, usually refers to a services problem, Go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open. Copy all the cmd text below and then anywhere in the cmd window right click select "paste" the cmd will append to the prompt. Press enter.

echo > 0 & sc query TrustedInstaller >> 0 & sc query wuauserv >> 0 & sc query msiserver >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Please copy paste the notepad output here.


----------



## TestForEcho78 (Oct 20, 2009)

All security software is turned off and apps still will not install. All repairs and fixes from Microsoft have been tried. And it worked fine without any changes until the 1803 update. I use IOBit Malware Fighter and Personal Firewall. If it was a local error why did the installation of apps work before the 1803 update was applied?

ECHO is on.

SERVICE_NAME: TrustedInstaller 
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wuauserv 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: msiserver 
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
ECHO is on.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

My app store, skype, and a few others broke on the fall creators update. It looks like ver. 1803 fixed mine, go figure. I don't use them anyway.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

When I see you using Iobit Malware software, my next suggestion would be to ask the Malware Fighters here to check your system by by giving them the appropriate logs asked for there. I have seen some badly infected systems with that "junkware" on them.
https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## TestForEcho78 (Oct 20, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> When I see you using Iobit Malware software, my next suggestion would be to ask the Malware Fighters here to check your system by by giving them the appropriate logs asked for there. I have seen some badly infected systems with that "junkware" on them.
> https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


First, it isn't junkware and I have never had any infection, period. I have used MalwareBytes, Emsisoft, Kaspersky, Avast, AVG, Bitdefender and not one of them does any better. You're just repeating the bash IOBit nonsense that floats around. I do not have any infection and regularly scan with MalwareBytes Free, Comodo Clean Essentials, Superantispyware Free, and Emsisoft Emergency Kit. And not one of them turns up anything. I suppose Bitdefender just allows IOBit to use their engine fraudulently without any complaint. Right. Real junkware are any products from Symantec or McAfee... MalwareBytes loves to claim IOBit software are PUPs stemming back to an unsubstantiated claim that IOBit stole from them over 8 years ago. MalwareBytes tech support and forums now refuse to explain themselves. Sounds like sour grapes to me.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The only problem with IOBIT is not with it's Anti-Virus Software, or it's Uninstaller, but with it's Registry Cleaner, Like Advanced System Care and other third party Registry Cleaners and Optimizers, it causes more problems then it solves. 
Just to let you know that in Windows 10 you do not need _any _other Anti-Virus software. *Windows Defender* is part of the Windows OS and works as well if not better then the others you mentioned,and does not conflict with other programs. 
That being said, You still need third party malware removal apps like Malwarebytes and ADWCleaner.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

TestForEcho78 said:


> First, it isn't junkware and I have never had any infection, period. I have used MalwareBytes, Emsisoft, Kaspersky, Avast, AVG, Bitdefender and not one of them does any better. You're just repeating the bash IOBit nonsense that floats around. I do not have any infection and regularly scan with MalwareBytes Free, Comodo Clean Essentials, Superantispyware Free, and Emsisoft Emergency Kit. And not one of them turns up anything. I suppose Bitdefender just allows IOBit to use their engine fraudulently without any complaint. Right. Real junkware are any products from Symantec or McAfee... MalwareBytes loves to claim IOBit software are PUPs stemming back to an unsubstantiated claim that IOBit stole from them over 8 years ago. MalwareBytes tech support and forums now refuse to explain themselves. Sounds like sour grapes to me.


I clean pcs for a living and in practice I find little difference between pcs "protected" by MacAfee and Norton vs Iobit. Whenever I find any of those on a system I find a badly infected computer. The Iobit site is a "cess pool" of "bad actors". Doesn't it bother you or at least make you wonder with all the "FREE" stuff they offer, how many philanthropists do they employ that either don't need to eat or have unlimited funds to live on from somewhere else? Or another way of looking at it is with all the "FREE" programs you espouse, do you work for no pay anywhere? If you did how well would you rate your support efforts?
As Spunk says and he is so right, Advanced System Care and I'll add "Fake" Driver Booster are in the middle of every screwed up computer I work on and no one installed them either and the user has no idea where they came from too!
What I wonder about is some users buy computers but feel from that point on everything should be free, sort of like an "entitlement" for owning a computer? Do you really think surfing the internet all week long and loading in everything free available, then once a week scanning the system and ripping out whatever you loaded in is a good way to protect your system? Doesn't it make more sense to protect the system by keeping the bad guys out in the first place?


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Welcome to the world of Windows 10 unwilling/unwitting beta testers! As a constantly evolving OS, it is the rank & file users that are being subjected to an incomplete OS. Just imagine all the business users that could be disadvantaged or even put out of business by a random 'flaw' that gets pushed out to the user base!

I have a few dozen business clients I service, and NOT ONE business is running WIN8/10 for just that reason. Many run proprietary applications that either refuse to run or randomly exit with obscure and hard to identify error messages. A similar issue appeared initially with WIN7, but most of those were quickly resolved in order to retain business users. In the meantime those users adversely affected were forced to revert to XP. :frown:

The one PC I am running with WIN10 has experienced minor or major issues with every step of the version process in one way or another. This is why I am personally delving into LINUX, and in all likelihood will eventually switch to it when WIN7 is no longer supported. My LINUX 'test bed' is a tiny little board called a Raspberry PI, which costs only $30-$40! MS loses and Intel/AMD loses in this battle of giant corporate (nit)wits! :rofl:

Sadly this is what Redmond is forcing on users, while driving away those who can no longer tolerate their beta-ware. It really isn't a *FREE* OS, as it is costing the using public untold related costs in failures and incompatibilities and lost business. :nonono:

*


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

IObit is a Chinese company, and with all the "free this and free that" from them, I have suspicions that it is related to the Chinese government.
Whether true or not, I personally would never install any software made by the on my computers.
I'd never use Kaspersky either.

However, to each their own.

Back to the original question:
The same thing happened to me at a particular time (after an Update), but a few days later it was automatically fixed.


----------

